# does wool rot?



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

If I was to store wool in a warehouse, would it rot?

would it be safe to use again?


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Definitely airtight containers, with cedar moth balls.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

SEEPAE has a warehouse full of wool!!!???


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather*
SEEPAE has a warehouse full of wool!!!???
















LOL, well it isnt me. I found some wool but it has been stored in a warehouse, but it is cheap and I need some to practice with, but I dont want to spend my money if it is going to be rotted.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Dh's gma made some outfits for him when he was still in mommy's belly, girly outfits, so they were stored away, and we were able to use them on DD, TWENTY NINE years later!!
they were in perfect condition, and cute too!


----------

